# Got a call early this week



## Rocketryan (3 Dec 2007)

Well after telling about everyone I know I thought I would share it here too  

I went to the recruiters 4 weeks ago at the Lorne Scots in Brampton as part of the Co-op program. Had some questions, got them answered and handed in my complete application 2 weeks ago. Earlier this week was the cut off date and all the applications got sent to the recruiting office in Toronto(or Mississauga).

On Wednesday, I get home from school, see a note saying to call the recruiting office to schedule my CFAT and Interview. So I'm really excited, took a few minutes to calm down, dialed the number and talked to the recruiter. Scheduled my CFAT in the morning, interview after the test, and a medical after lunch for next Monday  . If all those go well I get to schedule the physical test. 

I'm not to worried about the medical,I am probably going to be really nervous for the interview, I took a practice CFAT online and I did ok, the number patterns and some of the verbal questions got difficult however.I can do the situps easily, pushups and the running were the things I needed to push myself for and I did just a bit better than the standard. So I'm still doing pushups and situps, not many places to run that are not covered in ice but theres a new gym opening up soon that has a track so I'll try there.

So hopefully everything goes well and I'll update this in a week


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Dec 2007)

Sounds good Ryan. Congrats !!


----------



## Rocketryan (10 Dec 2007)

Ok....just got back like 30 minutes ago from the recruiting centre.

It all went pretty well, CFAT went smoothly, some tough bits but all in all I did well. Really nervous for the interview but it went well too, medical, everything went well, hearing test was a bit difficult since I could hear the conversations of everyone outside making it a bit difficult to hear the test but it still went pretty well (I hope ).

On a side note....The CFRC is awesome, Flatscreen TV, lots of videos, BMQ,Army News, Truth Duty Valor. A lot of things to read, comfortable chairs 

And I got paid 35 dollars too!!


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Dec 2007)

Congrats Ryan! Give 'er!

Cheers
Mike


----------



## mysteriousmind (10 Dec 2007)

Good for you  

Godd luck


----------



## Rocketryan (23 Jan 2008)

Got an email from recruiter, Fitness test of 30th

Sorta nervous for step test, haven't really ran much this winter, Only twice  . Once to see what it was like (Didn't like it much, cold, looking out for ice half the time) And the second time I almost hurt head which I think would've been really bad ( slipped on ice , headfirst into snow, about less than a foot away from me was someones driveway)

Everything else I'm good to go for


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Jan 2008)

Good luck with it Ryan!


----------



## Rocketryan (30 Jan 2008)

Well today the Highway got closed so we cancelled the fitness test
The recruiter called me again maybe 5 hours later saying theres an opening for a fitness test in Hamilton.
But Hamilton is pretty far and our vans engine just quit today..


----------



## omgLiam (31 Jan 2008)

Aren't the CFRC's willing to pay for you to get there?


----------



## ghyslyn (31 Jan 2008)

omgLiam said:
			
		

> Aren't the CFRC's willing to pay for you to get there?



yea i think if you tell them and grab a receipt theyll pay you your cab fare(take a taxi, keep the receipt, and tehy pay you back)


----------



## Rocketryan (31 Jan 2008)

Well Im not going to be going tomorrow 
Got back from doctors and he strongly advised that I should cancel (Im Sick)
So Im about to call and cancel

So much for doing Army Co-op 

I am still wanting to join the reserves though


----------



## omgLiam (31 Jan 2008)

Just re-schedule it again, if you fail it because you weren't in prime condition, well, that's your fault. They won't care if you re-schedule it.


----------



## Rocketryan (1 Feb 2008)

Yea called my recruiter in Kitchener, left message, no reply today so I just called CFRC Hamilton and cancelled it
So It'll be rescheduled


----------



## veale (4 Feb 2008)

it would be too late for you to get onto the co-op now


----------



## tech2002 (5 Feb 2008)

Good Luck


----------



## Rocketryan (11 Apr 2008)

Ok well Its been a while since I had to cancel my fitness test and since I wasn't doing co-op so focusing on school work became a bigger priority. Now that Im half way done Semester 2 I've been thinking that Im so close to getting accepted.

But I never got a call for a rescheduled fitness test from CFRC Hamilton

Should I be calling Kitchener (thats where I did everything else) to ask for a fitness date?


----------



## Celticgirl (11 Apr 2008)

Rocketryan said:
			
		

> Should I be calling Kitchener (thats where I did everything else) to ask for a fitness date?



It seems to me that calling would be better than not calling.


----------



## Rocketryan (14 Apr 2008)

Ok, called them today before I went for a run, just did a km, its been quite a while since I've done some real running, got it done in around 4 minutes (Its taken me up to 6 minutes before so 2 Physically demanding classes this semester is a good idea ). So now I just gotta get used to running again.

As soon as I got back, got a call, scheduled fitness test for the 30th. It'll cost me 35 Dollars since last time I didnt cancel early enough .
Oh well everything has its price in life , just glad I got it scheduled


----------



## Rocketryan (30 Apr 2008)

Did my fitness test this morning.....


I PASSED!!!  

I was laughing for first couple minutes at step test music, so cheesy

I was so nervous this morning, but now I've been smiling non stop for the last 5 hours


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (30 Apr 2008)

Congrats. You had a step test? I thought it was the beep test now.


----------



## Kyu (30 Apr 2008)

For the reserves, the physical test is done prior to enrolment. I've done it last month at a Nautilus Plus Gym. I've done the step test because they didn't had enough floor space do do a beep test.


----------



## Rocketryan (30 Apr 2008)

Yeah the testing was at CFRC Kitchener, and they don't have the floor space either

So yeah the Captain at Kitchener told me I should go down to Guelph tomorrow night to say Hi, tell them I've passed everything, and other stuff. Looking forward to it 

Side note..

I'm still smiling


----------



## Dolphado (1 May 2008)

Congrats on getting in!  I hope I get in just as quickly. I have my CFAT, medical, and interveiw next week on the 7th.  I'm kind of nervous, but confident in my abilities and preparations at the same time.


----------



## Rocketryan (1 May 2008)

Thanks Dolphado

Just got back from Guelph. Met the recruiter there, hes already put me on the list for people willing to go on Summer BMQ.
Once my file from Kitchener gets to Guelph he says I'll get sworn in. So sometime this month hopefully 

Last 2 days has been very overwhelming(with good news) but Im loving every minute of it


----------



## Rocketryan (15 May 2008)

File came in to Guelph, getting sworn in tonight


----------



## Mike Baker (15 May 2008)

Rocketryan said:
			
		

> File came in to Guelph, getting sworn in tonight


Congrats Ryan!


Baker


----------



## Rocketryan (15 May 2008)

Well I've been part of the Canadian Forces for less than an hour now, feels great 

Gotta learn the ranks, felt like an idiot getting corrected about rank by the Sergeant Major (I think..) within the first 5 minutes of being sworn in


----------



## Mike Baker (16 May 2008)

Rocketryan said:
			
		

> Well I've been part of the Canadian Forces for less than an hour now, feels great
> 
> Gotta learn the ranks, felt like an idiot getting corrected about rank by the Sergeant Major (I think..) within the first 5 minutes of being sworn in


Look here if you need some help.

Congrats too!

Baker


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (16 May 2008)

Rocketryan said:
			
		

> Well I've been part of the Canadian Forces for less than an hour now, feels great
> 
> Gotta learn the ranks, felt like an idiot getting corrected about rank by the Sergeant Major (I think..) within the first 5 minutes of being sworn in



Congrats and welcome to the CF. Don't worry - you will learn all about the ranks either on PAT or on course. Good luck!


----------

